# Renting lenses from Adorama



## Jaszek (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey. I will have another concert to shoot in about a month and I was thinking to rent two lenses from Adorama since I wont come up with the cash to pay for them. The thing is that I read on their site and a full replacement deposit has to be made. I am wondering if I have to pay for the whole lens because since I'm renting it I obviously don't have the cash to pay for it. I know one of the members works at Adorama, maybe she can clear things up for me.


----------



## henryp (Mar 5, 2009)

Their rental dept FAQ is online here.


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 5, 2009)

Just about any place I've seen that rent lenses require the purchase cost as a deposit. This is handy for people who are evalutating expensive lenses for purchase, since many places will count your rental cost towards the purchase if you choose to buy it. 
It kinda sucks for the lowly Joe who can't afford to buy the lens, but just wants to rent it for an event.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 5, 2009)

That is me, A high School Student with no money. If I had the money I would have to lenses.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 5, 2009)

They need the $ equivalent of the rental lenses to cover themselves.  If you cannot meet those demands, they are not going to lend them to you, becuase what would happen, how would you pay for them if you dropped them or had someone steal them from you?

They will protect themselves, and if you cannot meet their needs, they won't lend.  This is the same of all places, not just Adorama.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok I understood that you have to pay and I know I read that. And thanks for clearing up that all places do that. Guess I have to come up with $2000+ in a month .


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> Guess I have to come up with $2000+ in a month .



Why are you wasting time on here when you could be working overtime?!  


...If I had the money to rent a lens, I would just buy it.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 5, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Why are you wasting time on here when you could be working overtime?!
> 
> 
> ...If I had the money to rent a lens, I would just buy it.


Yea that is why I was wondering why you have to pay a deposit. If I had the money the mods would be on me telling me to get rid of my gear list in the sig lol. And I am working 2 jobs and I still go to school


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 5, 2009)

You just need a credit card with a limit of a little over $2000, if nothing happens to their lenses, you get the $2000 back on your CC and they keep the costs of lending.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 5, 2009)

(thinking about taking my parents credit card) lol. BTW on their FAQ says "... unless  													other arrangements are made in advance." Maybe they will understand I'm a High School student and can't come up with the cash for a deposit


----------



## uplander (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's 10 bucks ...let me use your car for the night ...I promise I'll take care and fill the tank


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 5, 2009)

ok sure. lol


----------



## N1LSS (Mar 6, 2009)

you can't really blame them, especially with something as fragile as a camera lens


----------



## TheOtherBob (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never used them for anything, so this isn't a recommendation -- but this company apparently does not require a deposit: LensRentals.com - FAQ


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2009)

just a point but you might also try looking up local stores and seeing if they do rentals. If you get on well with your local photography shop you might have a chance their with a cheaper rental option  - at least they know you won't do a runner (and if you do they know where you live )

the problem comes though if the worst does happen whilst your out with the lens - if it gets broken that is a lot of cars you have to wash to earn the money back!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 6, 2009)

try the online rental shops and what lenses do you want rent



Jeff Canes said:


> I've used http://prophotorental.com/ good section of equipment and service, there prices are far cheaper that want I have hear/read of the NYC & other big city walkup rental shops, but they are not the cheapest on the net
> 
> http://www.borrowlenses.com/
> http://www.glassandgear.com/
> ...


----------



## Roey (Mar 6, 2009)

Not to bum you out, but if you are underage, you probably won't be able to sign the rental agreement, even if you had the credit card.  (Enter supportive parents...)

Also, another suggestion - does your high school have a strong art department?  Is it possible to sign out one of their cameras (and lenses) for the occasion?  Maybe it could be a yearbook assignment?...  Good luck, and remember this moment because someday you will be 40 years old and a successful photographer and will be able to laugh at this frustration.  

Peace,

Roey.


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 6, 2009)

rent the lens - insure the lens - break the lens - claim insurance for your lens 

there you have enough money to get your lens


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 6, 2009)

TheOtherBob said:


> I've never used them for anything, so this isn't a recommendation -- but this company apparently does not require a deposit: LensRentals.com - FAQ


I'll check out some of the online rentals, maybe find ones someone used.


Overread said:


> just a point but you might also try looking up local stores and seeing if they do rentals. If you get on well with your local photography shop you might have a chance their with a cheaper rental option  - at least they know you won't do a runner (and if you do they know where you live )
> 
> the problem comes though if the worst does happen whilst your out with the lens - if it gets broken that is a lot of cars you have to wash to earn the money back!


There are two shops near me. one of them is one of those best buy types (but they only have one store) so maybe but I doubt it. The other one is a really small one so one day on my way back from school I'll take a walk there.


Roey said:


> Not to bum you out, but if you are underage, you probably won't be able to sign the rental agreement, even if you had the credit card.  (Enter supportive parents...)
> 
> Also, another suggestion - does your high school have a strong art department?  Is it possible to sign out one of their cameras (and lenses) for the occasion?  Maybe it could be a yearbook assignment?...  Good luck, and remember this moment because someday you will be 40 years old and a successful photographer and will be able to laugh at this frustration.
> 
> ...


And my school art department sucks. lol. My teacher is a photographer but unfortunately he shoots Nikon :/. I still have time since the concert I'm shooting is on April 16th. And when I'll be 40 i'll probably have all the *L* Lenses lol.


----------



## iriairi (Mar 7, 2009)

TheOtherBob said:


> I've never used them for anything, so this isn't a recommendation -- but this company apparently does not require a deposit: LensRentals.com - FAQ



I have had good experience renting and buying used from Lens Rental. Can't comment about their age requirement though...


----------



## Mitch1640 (Mar 7, 2009)

Borrowlenses.com 

great people. great selection. great prices.


----------



## HelenOster (Mar 8, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> I'll check out some of the online rentals, maybe find ones someone used.
> 
> There are two shops near me. one of them is one of those best buy types (but they only have one store) so maybe but I doubt it. The other one is a really small one so one day on my way back from school I'll take a walk there.
> 
> And my school art department sucks. lol. My teacher is a photographer but unfortunately he shoots Nikon :/. I still have time since the concert I'm shooting is on April 16th. And when I'll be 40 i'll probably have all the *L* Lenses lol.


 
There is another option; we will not put a hold on a customer if they are able to supply us with a rental insurance form with the name Adorama rentals as lost payee. Other than that we have to put a hold on the card. 

I hope this helps, but if not, or if you ever have another query or concern regarding an order from Adorama Camera - or AdoramaPix - please don't hesitate to contact me directly.

Sincerely

*Helen Oster*
*Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 8, 2009)

well maybe you can somehow help me and make me avoid the payment?  lol


----------



## blash (Mar 8, 2009)

crazycreature11 said:


> rent the lens - insure the lens - break the lens - claim insurance for your lens
> 
> there you have enough money to get your lens



And get thrown in jail for insurance fraud? No thank you...


----------

